# TODAY ON RO!



## Phinnsmommy

*TODAY ON RO!

*

[align=left]Hey everyone! Yay, im finally back from Minnesota. I missed you all !


Today one of our wonderful admin's *Haley *is leaving for Florida bright and early. We hope you have a safe trip filled with fun!



[align=center]~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



[align=left]
[/align]

[/align]

[align=left][/align]

[/align]

*HAPPY NEW YEARS EVE! We hope you all had a wonderful year! Remember to drive safe tonight if you are going anywhere! Tell us your favorite thread/topicof the year!

*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~




Congrats to *Thumpers_Mom *for successfully bonding her two babies, Thumper and Peaches. What an adorable couple! :bunnydance:



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~




[align=left]Also, we should all think twice about drinking out of hotel glasses! EWW! :vomit:




[align=center]~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



[align=center]*TODAYS 'DO YOU KNOW WHO' ON RO!

*

[align=left]Who's bunny likes to watch her Slave's brother play Guitar Hero?



[align=center]~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*ALRIGHT EVERYONE- STAY SAFE AND HAVE FUN THIS NEW YEARS EVE!*[/align]

[/align]
*PS: From BO *
[/align]
*Congrats to EVEY who got the answer correct yesterday! Wabbitdad12 has a big black bunnyboy who loves to lay and watch him play Xbox. *
[/align]
*Also, RIP little Wilbur. We'll miss you sweetheart. Seniorcats lost Wilbur to heart disease. *
[/align]
[align=center]
WELCOME BACK SILVIE!!!! We missed you! :hugsquish:





[/align]


----------



## Evey

I know the answer again, but I'll let someone else try


----------



## timetowaste

i passed my 300th post today!!!



tracy


----------



## maherwoman

Would that be XxMontanaxX??

Hugs and love to all!


----------



## Roxie

Also I got home this morning at 2:30 am from Hawaii. We just let the buns out and the are as happy as ever!

EDIT TO ADD: Hawaii was absolutly beautiful!We had so much fun but i missed Buddy and Roxie a lot


----------



## Bo B Bunny

YAY! Welcome home! I had that trip written someplace but must have lost it in the shuffle! I knew you'd be home this week!

How was Hawaii? I have always wanted to see it.


----------



## Phinnsmommy

Welcome home~

everyone- Teusday (tommarows) today on ro is going to be done that morning. I don't think it will be a big deal, since im sure some people are going to sleep in .


----------



## undergunfire

I've been watching the news and all the sad stuff on there...car crashes, death, wars, ect....


I really want to tell everyone myself to be extra careful tonight if you will be out...drinking or not....remember that drunk drivers will be out :nerves1.


----------



## Haley

Im ready to move to Florida during the winter Its so nice here. It was 75 and sunny today. Mike and I are having lots of fun but heading to bed early since Mike didnt sleep at all last night (we had to leave our house at 3am) and I only slept 3 hours.

Happy New Years everyone!


----------



## Bo B Bunny

We're staying in tonight! We either go to Mom's and play cards or stay home. I like the stay home!

It's fun to go to parties but the chance of being hit by a drunk driver is too great for me to risk it. I don't drink so I don't have to worry about my own driving.


----------



## JimD

*undergunfire wrote: *


> I've been watching the news and all the sad stuff on there...car crashes, death, wars, ect....



When I was away this past week I purposely didn't watch the news.I didn't have internet, and didn't even buy a newspaper. It was nice not to be blasted with all of the bad stuff going on.

A lot of our local establishments are offering free cab rides home to those who partake a bit too much.

And, along with Amy,I also want to wish everyone a very safe and happy holiday!


----------



## undergunfire

*JimD wrote: *


> A lot of our local establishments are offering free cab rides home to those who partake a bit too much.



Same here! Every cab in down will be downtown waiting along "Whiskey Row". I am glad they have this! I worry about all the younger kids out driving around drunk with their friends tonight, going to or coming home from parties. I dread the news tomorrow and the next few days.


----------



## cheryl

Gosh,i don't think our Taxi driver's would be so kind like that as to give free rides,but instead of the buses and trains stopping at a certain hour like they do every night...they run all night instead on New Years Eve every year...and it's free to

Cheryl


----------

